# Changind out Sirius for XM and "Antenna" Display



## CabernA (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi Folks,

In my 2008 Audi TT I changed out my Sirius receiver for an XM unit, since I have an XM contract already. The XM unit is used to 2 antenna connections and my Sirius only had one. I tried disconnecting spare antenna in the area and connecting it as well as trying to insert a resistor on the XM receiver to "fool" the unit to thinking an antenna was connected - to no avail.

Not that it bothers me that much but any ideas on how to get the display of "Antenna" permanently removed from the Symphony 2+ when Sat radio is on?

TIA!


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

You need a splitter:

http://store.xmfanstore.com/splitter.html


----------



## CabernA (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks Mike!

I just ordered it. Hopefully it does the trick. I appreciate you answering.

Regards, CabernA


----------



## CabernA (Oct 27, 2009)

Just to finish this, it worked great. I needed to shave down key on the splitter's input, but everything snapped together and it cleared the constant "Antenna" display on the Symphony 2+ radio.

S if others want to chnage from Sirius to XM, this is the way to go.


----------

